# Aurora USA and Canadian Long Box Comparisons-pics



## buzzconroy

Franky, here are pics of the Canadian Wolfmans Wagon Box and the USA Mummy's Chariot hard box.
The first run Canadian monster boxes were hardbox, a soft box has the print on soft cheap cardboard, the USA has the print on laminate paper t glued on heavy stock carboard.
The first run Canadian had a print of the boxart on front page of the instructions, like the USA version, later it as dropped, had a pic of a built acetate pattern model, see pics.The Canadian soft boxes ere very flimsy.Notice the price in Canada was 1.29, and USA was .98 cents.
Hope this helps.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

Here are pics of the very first run of the Canadian Hard Box Phantom, same quality as USA version, the instructions had a print of box art, but no pic of built up and painted pattern model.
Notice the instructions had 3 hole patterns on left side, to be punched out, and stored in a 3 ring binder,(monster binders were on the market at that time )only the very first run had this feature, it was dropped quickly.This version is rare has hen's teeth.
The monster binder had a poor mans Bama art, printed on cover.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

That's interesting about the monster binder for instruction sheets, it must be one of the rarer Aurora items. Since kids aren't known for keeping the instruction sheet and box (or the kit even) for long, it's easy to see why the binder idea faded away.


----------



## buzzconroy

I believe the monster binders were made by the same company that manufactured the monster wallets, correct me please if this info is wrong.I bought the binder in 1963 in Blind River Ontarion and the 5 and 10 store of all places.
If I hadn't have all this stuff as a kid of 9 , I wouldnt even know about Canadian hard boxes , instructions, and binder, the Aurora books only mention the canadian soft box and french and english instructions, no mention of the canadian hardoxes and various versions of instructions sheets.
Btw , as a kid I had quaddrouples of monster kits, and when I first notice the softboxes, I as dearly disapointed, with the lower of quality.

Randy


----------



## 1bluegtx

Heres a photo of original canadian shrink wrap,much like modern kits:


















Here is a canadian godzilla,molded in the same green as the U.S. creature:










BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

1bluegtx said:


> Heres a photo of original canadian shrink wrap,much like modern kits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a canadian godzilla,molded in the same green as the U.S. creature:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRIAN


Brian, is the godzilla a hardbox version?


----------



## 1bluegtx

buzzconroy said:


> Brian, is the godzilla a hardbox version?


Yes it is,i have more canadian kits i will post some photos.

BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

I have a rare Canadian La France Hard Box 800 Pumper, very scarce.

Randy


----------



## Frankie Boy

Ahhhhh I see. Now that I see them side by side, the hardboxes are the only ones I knew growing up. I wouldn't have been able to recall it, but after seeing the pics, I definitely remember the folded-over-the-sides box art paper. I also remember the look and smell of that grey, mottled cardboard. 

And I can now also recall how solid those boxes were because I remember using them to store not only my paints and glue and brushes, but I used them for all kinds of other stuff as well (my huge bubblegum card collection as I recall). 

And although I didn't have the Aurora binder, I actually did keep my model instructions in a binder, divided into sections: monsters, airplanes, knights, etc. I also recall that I had one or two of the instruction sheets with the hole-punch guides. But most of the monsters just had the grey line running down the side like in the Wolfman's Wagon example.

Thanks, buzz


----------



## 1bluegtx

Canadian hard box frankenstein:










Molded in a greenish grey










Notice the much lighter blue than the standard U.S. issues.










Hard box godzilla with a 1964 copyright.










Canadian forgotten prisoner molded in a dark grey:










Color variations of the prisoner that i have.left to right:Canadian,European.US:










Canadian instructions have a coupon for a catalog but i have yet to see a canadian one?

BRIAN


----------



## Frankie Boy

I had the dark grey Prisoner plastic. 
I remember thinking, Hey, now I won't have to paint it! lol


----------



## buzzconroy

The Canadian first run kits with instruction punch hole guides, that I had, were Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman,Mummy,Phantom,Creature and Hunchback.
I had a Canadian Tusands hardbox guillotine as a kid, but the instructions didnt have punch hole guides.
Another tidbit, the Canadian wildlife kits, didnt not include paints and coloured instruction sheets.
The Canadian Cougar was really hard to find in the day, the only place that I had seen it, was at Toy World.

Randy


----------



## ChrisW

Pretty interesting thread - I love seeing the variants, epecially the metallic green Godzilla.
Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## djnick66

I have some English knights in very thin, flimsy long boxes. They are folded type boxes and not much thicker than heavy card stock.

I think I got rid of it but I had an odd Dutch box Stalin tank. It was a long bow but not a litho one. The artwork was unique to the Dutch issue, and looked to be quickly and crudely done. The instructions were odd too. The US Stalins all came in green plastic but the Dutch one came in dark grey.


----------



## buzzconroy

I have also seen Canadian hard box Munsters and Canadian hard box Gigantic Frankenstein. 

A friend of mine will bring over in the next couple of days his sealed Canadian Godzilla (soft box); hard box Canadian Wolf Man; and very rare Canadian hard box Invaders UFO. I'll post some pics.

Anyone have Canadian hard box (or soft box) Frightening Lightning that they can post?

Randy


----------



## frankenstyrene

*Stupid question:* why did these variants exist in the first place? 

I'd think any company - Aurora in this case - would have wanted product consistency, and the Canadian or European arms could easily duplicate all aspects (printing, molding, etc) of the U.S. releases with no problem.

Or would Aurora have had a reason for different countries' releases to deliberatly vary from each other?

_OR_...did Aurora just not care, as long as a basic look for the box and instruction sheets was followed?


----------



## 1bluegtx

buzzconroy said:


> Anyone have Canadian hard box (or soft box) Frightening Lightning that they can post?
> 
> Randy


Here is the canadian frightening lightning kits that i have,all are hard boxes.










Here is an interesting creature molded in a non-metallic bright green:










BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

Brian nice Canadian box collection, especially the rare Canadian Hard Box Fl boxes.
When those FL kits hit the shelves, they were all hardbox, I bought them all from a smoke shop, in one week, his replenish stock was all softboxes, weird huh?

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

frankenstyrene said:


> *Stupid question:* why did these variants exist in the first place?
> 
> I'd think any company - Aurora in this case - would have wanted product consistency, and the Canadian or European arms could easily duplicate all aspects (printing, molding, etc) of the U.S. releases with no problem.
> 
> Or would Aurora have had a reason for different countries' releases to deliberatly vary from each other?
> 
> _OR_...did Aurora just not care, as long as a basic look for the box and instruction sheets was followed?


Frank: not a stupid question, sometimes there appears to be little consistency in what Aurora did. I can site numerous examples of inconsistencies or things that leave you scratching your head even after 45+ years. Why as the US Aurora Godzilla molded in pink and the Canadian version in green? Why as the Frog molded in tan, British racing green and mustard yellow? If Aurora really wanted to cut costs hy didn't they go to soft boxes in the US where the real savings could be had? Why is my Aurora Invaders box a hard box (with Canadian litho) long after Canadian boxes had become "soft"?


----------



## buzzconroy

As promised, here are photos of my friend's Canadian hard box kits. No binder holes on the Wolf Man instruction sheet. Godzilla is a sealed soft box.
Randy


----------



## IanWilkinson

This is one of the best threads ive seen!!..... please post more box art images!... has anyone got any non monster old kit boxes?.. would love to see em as well!


----------



## frankenstyrene

buzzconroy said:


> Frank: not a stupid question, sometimes there appears to be little consistency in what Aurora did. I can site numerous examples of inconsistencies or things that leave you scratching your head even after 45+ years. Why as the US Aurora Godzilla molded in pink and the Canadian version in green? Why as the Frog molded in tan, British racing green and mustard yellow? If Aurora really wanted to cut costs hy didn't they go to soft boxes in the US where the real savings could be had? Why is my Aurora Invaders box a hard box (with Canadian litho) long after Canadian boxes had become "soft"?


Man, you have studied this!!! :thumbsup: I guess it's like the Tootsie Roll Pop narrator used to say, 

"The world may never know." 

(though if there was ONE question I could get Aurora to answer, it'd be about their werewolf...I mean, "The Wolf Man" :freak: )


----------



## Frankie Boy

buzzconroy said:


> Why as the US Aurora Godzilla molded in pink and the Canadian version in green?


OMG!! I just remembered! 

When I saw the open Godzilla box in this thread, and saw the green plastic, I thought to myself, "Hmmmm, must be early Alzheimer's. I thought the Godzilla I had when I was a kid was pink." And, because of what buzz just said, I realized it was pink! 

I then remembered that (living in Vancouver) the family had taken a day trip down to Bellingham (in Washington state, just over the border) and I now remember that that's where I saw the just newly released Godzilla model and wound up getting it there and then ... in the US.

Wow! I had forgotten all about that trip and the details of that purchase ... until now.


----------



## buzzconroy

Here is an odd one, a Canadian Kennedy soft box lol, actually I had this one as a kid, only seen one.


----------



## buzzconroy

Might be no interest on this kit, but the Canadian hard box Pumper is rare as hen's teeth.Love the John Steel artork, notice that the hardbox version print is more vivid than the cheap softbox.
I included a U.S instruction booklet, the Canadian instructions are a sheet-interesting indeed.
Canadian Hard box version





























Canadian softbox



















Canadian Instructions










U.S Instructions


----------



## dklange

This is a great thread!! I really enjoy seeing the variations in box art. Very cool! - Denis


----------



## 1bluegtx

dklange said:


> This is a great thread!! I really enjoy seeing the variations in box art. Very cool! - Denis


More cool stuff:
U.S. and Canadian bighorn sheep(notice the lettering complete with paints is blocked out!):










This one is really cool! Canadian Black Fury horse:










But the instructions show a built up race horse!










Canadian Lost in Space 419 with a 130 price sticker over the original price.










Difference in the US and canadian instructions:










Canadian Kong molded in a chocolate brown with black swirls:










Aurora Totem Craft salesman sample:










BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

Great stuff Brian, really like that Kong swirl color, the Canadian Viking ship had multi color swirl patterns.

Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Here's five more Canadian boxes. I knew that the three Frightening Lightning boxes were thin card but I thought the Jekyll and Hunchback boxes were hardbox versions; I dug them out only to find that they're both thin too, but at least it's an Anthony Quinn box.


----------



## buzzconroy

Nice collection, even the thin box Frightning Lightning boxes are very scarce and nice to look at.
Randy


----------



## RossW

The differences between U.S. and Canadian versions might be explained by the fact that they may have been two separate companies (albeit one a subsidiary of the other). The Canadian company would run their business somewhat independently of the U.S. parent company so they probably were allowed to make whatever changes they wanted to (note that at the minimum they HAD to provide French translations because of Federal product requirements).


----------



## otto

GREAT thread! thanks guys!


----------



## buzzconroy

Dug out some more, Canadian soft boxes.
The Vampire and the Hulk are factory sealed.
The canadian robin doesn't have the infamous punch mark on head.


----------



## getter_1

What's the infamous punch mark on Robin's head? Just wondering. 

Thanks for posting the Canadian long boxes. I love seeing the variations. I know there are more for the European boxes but the colors of the plastic shown (so far) are more interesting than the European variations I've seen.


----------



## buzzconroy

getter_1 said:


> What's the infamous punch mark on Robin's head? Just wondering.
> 
> inside robin's front face had a round punch mark, in later issues, the punch mark protruded on the outside of head, bcause the head as quite thin, like the Hyde face.
> Its a bear to remove the punch mark ithout removing detail.
> Most of those Robins in USA versions warehouse find in the 90's , had the dreaded punch mark.
> Randy


----------



## getter_1

Good to know. I have a sealed (torn celo) Robin that I'm pretty sure is from the 90's warehouse find. Argh! Oh well. 

Thanks for the info. I had no idea about that!


----------



## 1bluegtx

Canadian large soft box White Tailed Deer (compared to US issue box on right):










Molded in a translucent light tan:










How about a mexican Revell Bonanza,no box, came bagged with instructions printed on the bag:










BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

*Canadian Kidd- very unique*

Take a look, notice the Aurora Plastic Corp, West Hempstead,NY, but under kit 
# and price it states Made in Canada, but on side of box it reads Rexdale Ontario, very strange, how did this happened?




























CANADIAN INSTRUCTIONS ARE VERY LARGE, COMPARE TO USA



















The color of plastic of the canadian kidd is a flesh tone as seen in second pic, first pic has the USA kidd in a tan tone plastic.

USA kidd









Canadian kidd










Canadian kidd is notorious for mould flaws, even as a kid, I had this problem with 2 kits.
The plastic didnt fill the mold completely resulting in half of the part,
the side of the chest, his back, and his right shoulder.
In 1966 my Mom sent all the flawed parts to Aurora, they sent me an entire kit with free postage.


----------



## buzzconroy

*Canadian and USA 420 LOST IN SPACE*

The Canadian 420 has the same color of plastic as the USA, but on the oppostie parts, example, the cyclops in the CND kit is silver gray, the USA kit cyclops is light tan, even the tan parts in the CND kit is a different shade.

On the left is a very rare Canadian Built up of the 420, on the right is the USA 420.










Cnd version










USA version











I like to thank Brian and Otto for contributing their great kits to this thread, much appreciated, this is some Aurora history thats not covered in great detail in the Aurora Collecting books.
I have a few more Canadian kits boxed away somewhere, just have to find them.
Hope you all enjoyed this information on our beloved model company.
Randy


----------



## otto

Your welcome! But...I didnt contribute nuttin! Exept maybe a little drool! Maybe you meant Cro Magnon?


----------



## buzzconroy

otto said:


> Your welcome! But...I didnt contribute nuttin! Exept maybe a little drool! Maybe you meant Cro Magnon?


Yes, sorry about that, thanks Cro Magon Man, I am old, lol, I am surprise I am still painting lol, I wear mag. glasses to paint.

Randy


----------



## dklange

buzzconroy said:


> Take a look, notice the Aurora Plastic Corp, West Hempstead,NY, but under kit
> # and price it states Made in Canada, but on side of box it reads Rexdale Ontario, very strange, how did this happened?


I have that same Captain Kidd kit! It's the only Canadian kit that I own. However, I have an Aurora "The Creature" soft box with no dates and no copyrights, except © UNIVERSAL PICTURES CO., INC. on it. Any thoughts on that one? The instructions are bilingual and have a ©1963 UNIVERSAL PICTURES CO., INC. on them. I'll try to get a photo later today. - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy

dklange said:


> I have that same Captain Kidd kit! It's the only Canadian kit that I own. However, I have an Aurora "The Creature" soft box with no dates and no copyrights, except © UNIVERSAL PICTURES CO., INC. on it. Any thoughts on that one? The instructions are bilingual and have a ©1963 UNIVERSAL PICTURES CO., INC. on them. I'll try to get a photo later today. - Denis


Does your Kidd have the west hempstead on it also?, the creature you have sounds like an UK version? I have to see a pic of it.Sometimes the uk version may have instructions in french and english. Are the inside flaps folded on the boxtop?

Randy


----------



## dklange

buzzconroy said:


> Does your Kidd have the west hempstead on it also?, the creature you have sounds like an UK version? I have to see a pic of it.Sometimes the uk version may have instructions in french and english. Are the inside flaps folded on the boxtop?
> 
> Randy


Here's a shot of my Capt. Kidd box... it does have the West Hempstead on it.



And here are a couple shots of my Creature stuff... the flaps are folded...

 

I look forward to your thoughts... - Denis


----------



## 1bluegtx

Yeah thats a european creature box.

BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

dklange said:


> Here's a shot of my Capt. Kidd box... it does have the West Hempstead on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And here are a couple shots of my Creature stuff... the flaps are folded...
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to your thoughts... - Denis


Denis ,hold on to that Kidd box, very rare, I never seen that, until I bought my latest Kidd,guess, we will never get our questions answered.
Your Creature is a UK version.
Randy


----------



## 1bluegtx

Notice the big "A" logo on the creature instructions,european long box kits were made into the 1970's

BRIAN


----------



## dklange

buzzconroy said:


> Denis ,hold on to that Kidd box, very rare, I never seen that, until I bought my latest Kidd,guess, we will never get our questions answered.
> Your Creature is a UK version.
> Randy


Thanks, Randy! I've not yet built my Capt. Kidd and will certainly hold on to the box!! The Creature box really had me stumped... I had not seen any before with no address or copyrights. I appreciate the info. - Denis


----------



## otto

I had a sealed Hunchback longbox soft box I got from Gordy Dutt. He wasnt sure if it was Canadian or European. I bet it was a UK issue. I opened it to see what colour it was, my bad..LOL..It was molded in black! with english- french instructions. I sold it a couple of years back on ebay. I remembered thinking it might even have been Dutch at the time.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I don't know if this is relevant, but here's a Black Falcon Pirate Ship box which is USA/Canada and UK: on the corner it says 'Made in USA Printed in Canada', and round the corner the US price of 200 (cents) has a white sticker put over it, for the UK market. The instructions are US - they give the West Hempstead address for if there are any parts missing and say 'Made in USA Litho in USA'.


----------



## buzzconroy

I like to mention, I had bought a Frankenstein's Flivver in 1971, Towers department store had array of 40 old stock long boxes kits. I bought a few, the flivver plastic had the color of Irish Spring bar soap, swirls and all, sadly my Mom gave to the salvation Army.

Fact, In Canada 1968, a Canadian hardware store Pascals had a Aurora cardboard red brick wishing well, filled with 2 longbox kits sealed together, 
I seen a USA verson of this in Toyshop, years agne great kit and one bad kit was included in this promotion, I had the Phantom with a Frog, 1.98.In Quebec , where I lived at the time, had the mad professionals in the promotion package also, Frankenstein with a Mad Dentist.
No Mad Professionals in Ottaa Canada, according to my friend.
All the kits were softbox, the kits were sealed , with another seal that had a white banner indicating 2 kits for 1.98.
Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I don't know if this is relevant, but here's a Black Falcon Pirate Ship box which is USA/Canada and UK: on the corner it says 'Made in USA Printed in Canada', and round the corner the US price of 200 (cents) has a white sticker put over it, for the UK market. The instructions are US - they give the West Hempstead address for if there are any parts missing and say 'Made in USA Litho in USA'.


Wow that is unique, very cool.

Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

And here at last I've found a Canada hardbox kit, the Dick Tracy Space Coupe.


----------



## buzzconroy

To answer Brian's question, I had the 1966 Canadian Aurora Catalogue with line drawings, same as the USA, but had canadian prices listed.The Godzilla's Go Cart and the King Kongs Thronester were listed, my hobby dealer couldnt get them, he did ask the distributer, this was in 1966, but he did manage to get me the Bride of Frankenstein, the catalogues were like a sears ish book to me lol.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> And here at last I've found a Canada hardbox kit, the Dick Tracy Space Coupe.


Wow....first time I had seen this kit in hard box, what a golden nugget you have.
Keep them coming everyone, nothing like a rare Canadian Hard box, I still get giddy seeing them lol.

Randy


----------



## 1bluegtx

Gotta love this Aurora stuff,
European Hunchback molded in really cool almost woodgrain dark brown:










Box end with no price code and stapled box bottom corners:










Hunchback instructions with three ring binder holes:










70s issue european Dracula long box (notice no mention of Aurora plastics corporation on box ends:




















BRIAN


----------



## 1bluegtx

1958 Aurora Lunar Probe made in holland,box top states instructions in dutch,german,french,italian,english and swiss?:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

That is the best Hunchback wood-colour plastic ever - you wouldn't even need to paint the turntable surface. Like you say, 'general-issue' European boxes, intended for no specific country, sometimes didn't have a price or an Aurora address on the ends.


----------



## buzzconroy

Love that UK Hunchback, the color of plastic is just eye candy,very artsy, nice find, I had seen a Quin UK VERSION on Ebay in sandy brown.
Lets show our UK kits, love to see a UK Vampire and Frog.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

UK Mr. Spock in black plastic, no aurora markings under base, sculpted by Bill Lemon.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, I've got a UK (I think) non-Quinn Hunchback in sandy brown plastic, not a great colour, and in a box like Brian has shown - flimsy and with no price or Aurora address.


----------



## buzzconroy

Have a question, I read somehere, that the 1972 Dutch Aurora catalogue had the mad professionals listed, can anyone confirm this, or have this catalogue, were the mad professionals ever issued in the uk?
Thanks 
Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I've got the 1973 UK catalogue, and the Mad Professionals aren't in it, which they probably would have been had the kits been issued here in 1972, since the catalogue shows kits going back to the 1960's and 1950's.

I did know another UK collector back in the 1990's who told me that he had come across the Mad Profesh. kits here in the UK and got them cheap, but they could have been issued originally somewhere else - they might have been US issues, or anywhere else, before they reached the UK.


----------



## 1bluegtx

Another mystery in the UK catalog is the Richard the lionheart kit.The catalog shows a built up chrome plated richard the lionheart in the knights in shining armour, but lists no kit number.I dont think this kit was released as i have never seen one.But the crusader molds were converted,the lance replaced with a sword and the base changed as i have a non plated version.Anyone have any info?










BRIAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, it is shown in the 1973 catalogue that I have, with an oversized (in my opinion!) sword, and the kit finally surfaced on ebay about eight years ago in the plain brown postal box of the Parents' Magazine Young Model Builder's Club scheme, explaining why noone had seen it as a normal kit with illustrated box and sold in shops. 

Back then you could still see who was bidding and winning items on ebay, and I think the kit was won by one of the Aurora book authors, who mentioned the kit as being unseen or very rare in his book.


----------



## buzzconroy

Dug out the soft box versions of the Canadian Frogs, the green frog is not metallic, just a mid green green color, I had a Canadian frog in dark metallic .
The other is moulded in flesh-tan like the Canadian Captain kidd.Sadly the damaged boxes have been sold.

Randy


----------



## mcdougall

My Frog box is a thin box compared to the Vampire...








and the color is a lime Green...








ends stapled together...








Folded to make the top box end...








This kit sports both Aurora logos ...The 'Oval' and the more 'Stylized' logo...








can't find a country of origin anywhere on this kit?...









BTW Randy...GREAT THREAD!!!:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## buzzconroy

Thanks Denis,but I cant take all the credit, if it wasn't for Franky's question on this subject in another thread, this thread would never have happen. I had see a lime green uk frog on ebay at one time.
Also seen a Vampire in mustard color plastic on ebay from Newcastle.

Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

That lime green Frog sure is freaky...it would be a shame to cover over plastic like that with paint!


----------



## mcdougall

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> That lime green Frog sure is freaky...it would be a shame to cover over plastic like that with paint!


For now it is safe and sound... along with the Vampire kit...








entombed in their acrylic coffins... as of yet untouched by glue nor paint:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## 1bluegtx

mcdougall said:


> For now it is safe and sound... along with the Vampire kit...
> entombed in their acrylic coffins... as of yet unyouched by glue nor paint:


And thats where it should be! That thin box frog is awesome......even after 30 some years of collecting i still learn of kits i never knew were out there!

BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

Here is a Superman U.S Hardbox, molded in white plastic, so far I had seen this kit parts molded light blue, green, and white.
Randy


----------



## Frankie Boy

buzzconroy said:


> ... if it wasn't for Franky's question on this subject in another thread, this thread would never have happen.
> 
> Randy


Yeah, well ... I had no idea. I thought I was asking a simple question to which I would receive a simple answer. And now look! 

This has been a truly fabulous thread. Thanks to one and all for providing the information and, even more importantly, the photos! My goodness!

Frankie Boy


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

I have to echo some of the others, this thread's amazing.

I wonder why the Prehistoric Scenes kits ended up in "cubic" boxes, rather than the "standard." Simply a marketing idea?


----------



## deadmanincfan

Probably for the same reason Monster Scenes were packaged in the cube boxes...but to me, it meant they stood out better on the shelves from other kits.


----------



## otto

My bro in law has a built up godzilla in a dark golden yellow, almost yellow orange colour. Do you think its Canadian or European? I always thought they were just molded in green and yellow. We were wondering about its authenticity, but it sure seems to be plastic instead of resin. Hmmm.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Here's the Canadian Hunchback box, parts and instructions, compared with a 'UK' Hunchback. It might be a Europe-generally Hunchback rather than just UK as it doesn't give any country or address on the box or the instructions, which are also in French wherever there is English, and the place where it should tell you where to write to for missing parts doesn't give an address, it's left blank! Note the punch-holes at the left edge of the European instructions, and the Anthony Quinn picture even though it's not an Anthony Quinn box.


----------



## buzzconroy

otto said:


> My bro in law has a built up godzilla in a dark golden yellow, almost yellow orange colour. Do you think its Canadian or European? I always thought they were just molded in green and yellow. We were wondering about its authenticity, but it sure seems to be plastic instead of resin. Hmmm.


Far as I know the Go cart was only issued in NY area, no Canadian or UK issues, please post pics.

Randy


----------



## otto

Thanks buzz, Yes, indeed, I meant the go kart. Its painted , but you can still see a bit of the original color on the underside. I'll see if I can get some pics someday. Hes a few 100 miles away, and doesnt have a camera.


----------



## otto

My bro in law said he heard there were some go karts made in Japan in polystyrene a few years back in orange plastic. He was thinking it might be one of those. it looks more yellow than orange to my eyes. Anyone have any info on these japanese kits? Maybe a pic?


----------



## mcdougall

*a little off Topic...*

Just saw this Frog on Ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120770167094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy

mcdougall said:


> Just saw this Frog on Ebay...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120770167094?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Mcdee


Too high, plus seller won't lower value for customs, wicked hst, pst, gst here,
on a 150,00 item , i paid 35.00 in duty tax.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy

otto said:


> Thanks buzz, Yes, indeed, I meant the go kart. Its painted , but you can still see a bit of the original color on the underside. I'll see if I can get some pics someday. Hes a few 100 miles away, and doesnt have a camera.


Please ask your brother, if there are 2 parachute straps, on each side, the original has one ON the RIGHT side only, the fish ornement has a hook on bottom to attach to frame, the helmet buckles are at end of strap, not in the middle that the repop has.

NO STRAP ON RIGHT SIDE




















Original Parts Color


----------



## otto

Thanks Buzz! On the differences, Are you talking about the PL reissue? Or the Japanese reissue?


----------



## buzzconroy

otto said:


> Thanks Buzz! On the differences, Are you talking about the PL reissue? Or the Japanese reissue?


The polarlights, the pics show the original.

randy


----------



## otto

Ok, Thaks buzz, I'm sure its not polar lights as it has the auroura logo. Hes here at my house on vacation, and the topic came up of colour variations. We remembered this kit he had. Its completely painted, but he scraped off a small bit off paint from thev underside and it was a dark yellow orange. The inside of the mouth is painted, but for some reason he thinks it might be molded in the same colour throughout. He should break off a fin to investigate. See if its green. He bought it as an original, but hes afraid he may have been hoodwinked. I remember looking at it years ago, and thinking it was probably ok, though the yellow seemed a tad darker than pics of originals I'd seen. Thanks again Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy

On my go cart

Green plastic

Godzilla

Fish

helmet

roller skate

parachute and pack

visor

beware sign

Yellow orange plastic

all engine parts including spark plug

Go cart frame

axles

seat

all wheels and all hubs

bamboo rods on front wheels

Steering wheel and brake pad and rod, and radius rod.

On the original. there is a hook under the fish jaw, the polarlights dont have this.



Randy


----------



## 1bluegtx

Never any styrene versions made in japan.There was resin kits cast in colored resin(green and yellow)maybe what you have.King Kongs Thronester was also cast in colored resin.

BRIAN


----------



## buzzconroy

1bluegtx said:


> Never any styrene versions made in japan.There was resin kits cast in colored resin(green and yellow)maybe what you have.King Kongs Thronester was also cast in colored resin.
> 
> BRIAN


I had seen these resin kits at the Chiller show in 92-93.

Randy


----------



## aurorajohn

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> That lime green Frog sure is freaky...it would be a shame to cover over plastic like that with paint!


I had a lime green plastic Frog kit for a while. The one I had as a kid was Canadian issue in dark green. The lime green Frog was boxed and appeared to be a U.K. (South Croydon) issue. The 1972 Aurora catalogue for U.K. indicates the Frog to have been made available again after 1968 when I assume it was deleted apart from Canada. We evidently received the canadian issue 1968 - 70. As the plastic matches the colour batch for the 'Jungle swamp' trees I suspect the lime plastic ones were issued 1972 - 73 in the U.K. The instructions for my lime one were a copy of the U.S. instuctions with 2 photos inside and one on back of the prototype. The Canadian issue omitted all photos and had added French text panels on the instructions. It had a box with grey card visible inside whereas the lime one was cream - white inside in thinner card.

At the bottom of the last page was the 'A' Aurora logo; a clue to the date; and the South Croydon address. This indicates the kit was issued after 1969 when Auroras Croydon branch was established.


----------



## aurorajohn

Frankie Boy said:


> OMG!! I just remembered!
> 
> When I saw the open Godzilla box in this thread, and saw the green plastic, I thought to myself, "Hmmmm, must be early Alzheimer's. I thought the Godzilla I had when I was a kid was pink." And, because of what buzz just said, I realized it was pink!
> 
> I then remembered that (living in Vancouver) the family had taken a day trip down to Bellingham (in Washington state, just over the border) and I now remember that that's where I saw the just newly released Godzilla model and wound up getting it there and then ... in the US.
> 
> Wow! I had forgotten all about that trip and the details of that purchase ... until now.


I had what was probably a 1968 Canadian issue Godzilla kit; bought in 1970. The box was thin grey card with art printed direct on the card. The plastic was metallic green.

In the early 1990s a collector friend of mine did a deal for 3 boxed Canadian Godzillas. These had the same instructions as mine had at time; but a wrap round hard box. They were all in pink (fuchsia) plastic. My guess is the first run Godzilla issued by the Canadians c. 1964 was in pink and the later c. 1968 ones were reissued in metallic green. Some of the Creature kits were also in that shade; which is different from the flat green found in square box Godzillas.


----------



## aurorajohn

1bluegtx said:


> More cool stuff:
> U.S. and Canadian bighorn sheep(notice the lettering complete with paints is blocked out!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is really cool! Canadian Black Fury horse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the instructions show a built up race horse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Lost in Space 419 with a 130 price sticker over the original price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference in the US and canadian instructions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Kong molded in a chocolate brown with black swirls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Totem Craft salesman sample:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRIAN


That 'Black fury' instuctions is unusual but typical of the eccentricity of the graphics dept at aurora Canada. Another example of that is their 'Customising Monster Kit #1' which shows neither a photo of the kit or the box art. It shows a photo of the box! Most of their instructions for this kit omits the comic book art of the U.S. plan; but I think is a nicer and more attractive looking version:


----------



## aurorajohn

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Here's the Canadian Hunchback box, parts and instructions, compared with a 'UK' Hunchback. It might be a Europe-generally Hunchback rather than just UK as it doesn't give any country or address on the box or the instructions, which are also in French wherever there is English, and the place where it should tell you where to write to for missing parts doesn't give an address, it's left blank! Note the punch-holes at the left edge of the European instructions, and the Anthony Quinn picture even though it's not an Anthony Quinn box.


As far as I know none of the countries bar the U.S. updated the image from Quinn to match later box art. Hence even the Canadian Glow version still shows Anthony Quinn:


aurora-canadian-glow-hunchback-plan-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

aurorajohn said:


> As far as I know none of the countries bar the U.S. updated the image from Quinn to match later box art. Hence even the Canadian Glow version still shows Anthony Quinn:


And here is my Dutch Aurora netherlands Hunchback instuctions. Looks the same as yours but I'm showing back of the sheet too. Both the U.S. and Canada glow plans omit the kit photo.

The one I had as a kid was a dutch one as i recall the address on the back of the plan. Early Dutch plans copied the U.S. but had 5 columns of different languages printed where the U.S. had catalogue pictures. Otherwise the 5 column text only sheet came as a separate sheet. The Dutch plans from 1964 on copy the Canadian plans, but the Hunchback seems also to be in a slightly brownish ink rather than black, and thinner larger edged paper:


aurora-dutch-hunchback-plan-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr

Later long box sheets omit 'the story of the hunchback' text. I believe the ones that leave the address blank are from 1972 - 75; done for general distribution to several countries; Canada, U.K. etc just to save money. Some say 'paint and cement to complete model not included' on the side from that period. The final long box kits had a generic small plan for glow kit and I think the long box included glow parts too. Here's that plan:


----------



## aurorajohn

aurorajohn said:


> As far as I know none of the countries bar the U.S. updated the image from Quinn to match later box art. Hence even the Canadian Glow version still shows Anthony Quinn:


Heres an example of the last run U.K. instructions for 'Forgotten Prisoner'. These were generic for the square box last run but also in the final U.K. 1976 issue long box. The boxes were Canadian.

These sheets have one page and vary in what details they carry. Some have a title at top. Others just show an exploded assembly diagram. They are smaller than usual plans about half the size. For the 'Wolfman' I've seen one with the box art but half the usual size for the last run. The 'Frankenstein' and 'Gullotine' ones carried a photo of the built up kit. I believe the Dutch warehouse 1980s find ones were this variety:


aurora-forgotten-prisoner-UK-plan-late(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Here are the Canadian plans for 'Jungle swamp' compared with the U.S. It demonstrates the general Canadian Prehistiric scenes format. 

These were smaller plans than the U.S. and had either pink or light blue inked backgrounds. Rather than showing built up kit the Canadian ones showed box art.

The Cave Bear has the same photo as the U.S. instead of box art but is a smaller plan. We had the U.S. sheets in the U.K:


aurora-canadian-cave-bear-plan-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


aurora-2x-prehistoric-scene-jungle-swamp-plans-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

These show the more common U.S. glow square box Dr Jekyll against the rare Canadian plan. The Canadian is a map with grey panels more typical of their 1960s plans. The plan is more attractive than the U.S. one as it carries the large photo used on the 1960s Canadian long box plan. It's a better size than the thumbnail shot on the U.S. Most noteably the nameplate shown is a prototype unused long one saying 'Mr Hyde'. Presumably they changed the release name to fit with the film and book title:


aurora-2x-glow-dr-jekyll-plans-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


aurora-canadian-glow-dr-jekyll-plan-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Lastly for now; the U.K. issue of the square box 'Witch' had a copy of the Canadian instructions. These are another map showing a large photo of the kit on the front page. The only difference is the plan carries the U.K. address. The 1970 - 71 issue is printed on a glossy magazine type paper:


aurora-canadian-(UK)-witch-plan-(for-web) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

aurorajohn said:


> As the plastic matches the colour batch for the 'Jungle swamp' trees I suspect the lime plastic ones were issued 1972 - 73 in the U.K.
> 
> Well spotted! The number of times I've looked at pictures of the Frog in lime green plastic, or the leaves in my Jungle Swamp kit, and not noticed the similarity!


----------



## TAY666

aurorajohn said:


> Here are the Canadian plans for 'Jungle swamp' compared with the U.S. It demonstrates the general Canadian Prehistiric scenes format.


Actually, Canada also had another variation of the Jungle Swamp instructions as well as a few others.




> These were smaller plans than the U.S. and had either pink or light blue inked backgrounds. Rather than showing built up kit the Canadian ones showed box art.


Actually, the instructions are the same size on the first wave kits.
Just they were pink or blue with line-art instead of the cartoon look of the US instructions.



> The Cave Bear has the same photo as the U.S. instead of box art but is a smaller plan. We had the U.S. sheets in the U.K.:


The UK also had a variety that were huge 2 sided photocopies of the US 1972 instructions.


I have tons of PS instruction scans.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/inst.html

And a page showing the different variations I have found so far.
http://www.tylisaari.com/prehistoricscenes/instruction/instypes.htm


----------



## aurorajohn

Thanks for making me aware. I did know about this one for the three horn dinosaur in that format. But I thought it was just an oddity with the rest in the coloured ink format.

Do you know which came first then? I'd assume as the Canadian plans for the earlier kits used the turquoise / pink ink the coloured ink was the first issue version. Perhaps the later plans were issued when Aurora Canada had more money to make better versions?

 canadian three horn dinosaur by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

I just noticed the lid of my CAVE BEAR. I knew this was not the UK issue I had at the time as the card is of a flatter, slightly textured finish.

This is not a Canadian box as the U.S. address is first and it doesn't read 'INSTRUCTIONS EN FRANCAIS A'LINTERIEUR'. This box was with the Canadina instructions though; so my guess is it's a European issue. I say this as the Aurora Netherlands long box kits often had an American box but Canadian instuction sheet.


european-cave-bear-box-lid by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

More photos. This also shows the colour of the plastic as a brownish black. My one at the time was in a lighter visibly brown colour used for the UK square box 'King Kong'.


european-cave-bear-box by aurorajohn, on Flickr


european-cave-bear-box-lid.front by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## TAY666

Not really sure.
I'm still trying to sort these things out.

I too assume that the Canadian colored version were the equivalent of the US cartoon versions for the 1st wave kits.
I have no clue why there are 2 different versions of Canadian instructions for the 2nd wave kits though.

Europe is much easier to decipher. B&W copies of the US instructions for the 1st wave kits.
And large photocopied versions of the 2nd wave kits.
They probably didn't have a source for the extra long paper used for the 72 instructions here in the states.


----------



## aurorajohn

The UK; (white) and Canadian (pink) instructions for 'Neanderthal man' kit. Just to underline the format for the earlier series. I seem to think the colour versions of the 'comic book' style were done at the time of the 'Allosaurus' box revamp and second series. (Full colour versions not shown here).


US-and-canadian-neanderthal-man-plans by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Just for general interest the Canadian 'Batman' plan. I haven't a copy to hand but the U.S. instructions show the box art; and a different large photo of the back of the sculpture on the back of the plan. 

This illustrates the slightly later Canadian 'map' format. The thumbnail photo from the box is shown nice and big; repeated several times but other kits shown too. It has grey panels; some later versions of these sheets have white panels instead.


canadian-batman-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


canadian-batman-plan-(complete-spread) by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

This is the Canadian 'Land of the Giants' plan. Like their version of 'Lost in space robot' it's a small booklet; which folds out like a map. Rather than use the usual margin the kit No. is printed in a fancy type face. If I'm right the U.S. had the kit no right and Canadian left.

The 'Lost' Robot appeared with text printed in pink or turquoise ink but the common one is just in black. I noted the plan here has the images in monochrome but the text and logos are in a sort of purple brown tinged black ink.


canadian-land-of-the-giants-plan-front by aurorajohn, on Flickr


canadian-land-of-the-giants-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## bizzarobrian

I never understood Aurora`s marketing ploy.Us Canadians got kits that the U.S did not & the other way around.Reminds me of the tactics General Mills has been using.We use to get Frankenberry,Count Chocolate & Booberry but for years now we only get Count Chocula.I don`t remember Fruit Brute ever being here.Defies explanation.


----------



## djnick66

Companies do make kits for specific markets or will rework a kit for a partoicular market.

Odd as it seems the Airfix P-51 D Mustang is aimed at a distinctly European audience as the kit has RAF and Swedish decals. Now you would think US markings would be a natural... Renwal's old 1/32 military kits were sold in England under the Frog name. Since the range was strictly American equipment, Renwal tooled up a British Bloodhound missile that was only sold in the UK to help boost sales of the other kits. I'm sure Aurora made their CF-100 and CF-105 Canadian jets for the Canadian market. 

I have only seen Count Chocula cereal here in Florida in recent years, and only then at Halloween (Target had it for $1 a box on clearance)


----------



## aurorajohn

Two examples of MONSTER SCENES recently acquired. These are interesting. To all intents one appears to be Canadian; (pink instructions); and one American.


Front view Parlor + Goodies + plans by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Another shot showing better view of the instruction variations. But look at the boxes.


Parlor + Goodies boxes + plans by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

The one on right bears American Aurora address.


Gruesome goodies US box by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

The construction is quite firm card. The lid was originally glued shut and has to be pulled open. Unlike some U.K. examples it has a flat edge with no tuck in flap. I have a Dr Deadly somewhere which has a Canadian issue box, but in much thinner white backed card. The card is so light, the lid won't lay flat. It also bears 'INSTRUCTIONS EN FRANCAIS A L' INTERIEUR' on front and carries Canadian address.


Gruesome goodies lid 2 by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Study of the 'Pain Parlour' box though, shows the lid carries the U.S. address.


Pain parlour U.S. box by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

And you can see here construction and materials clearly illustrate it's an American box. It's an American box, with a Canadian instructions. In the past I've had other Auroras which have an American hard box but have the Dutch address on the instructions, which otherwise look Canadian.

My conclusion is one is American, the other; (with Canadian instructions); is a Dutch issue. 


Pain parlor + Goodies boxes + plans by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## 1bluegtx

My guess is that is an american box that someone added the instructions to.European issues will not have the price code.
Although who knows as my us issue captain kidd contained foriegn instructions (was sealed opened by me).

BRIAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, I've got the Pendulum and Hanging Cage kits with no tuck-in flaps on the top or bottom lids, just flat flaps like in your photo - not sure which 'nationality' they are though, UK, Dutch, Canadian, etc, haven't dug them out in ages.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

I don't think they were ever stuck down though, they have no sign of glue residue or tearing or surface damage from when the new boxes were opened - I always assumed they'd been kept shut originally by the cellophane seal.


----------



## TAY666

Another option, is they might be Canadian issue, but were using up US supplies that were left over when the kits were pulled from the shelves.
I'm sure it wouldn't have taken much to pack up all the packaging and ship it up to Canada once US production ceased.
Maybe Parts Pit Mike would know.
Someone should point him to this thread.


----------



## Auroranut

That makes a lot of sense Trevor. Aurora was pretty frugal and I don't think they'd waste packaging if they could use it elsewhere...

Chris.


----------



## 1bluegtx

TAY666 said:


> Another option, is they might be Canadian issue, but were using up US supplies that were left over when the kits were pulled from the shelves.
> I'm sure it wouldn't have taken much to pack up all the packaging and ship it up to Canada once US production ceased.
> Maybe Parts Pit Mike would know.
> Someone should point him to this thread.


Price code would have been covered by a sticker.

BRIAN


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

All the Canadian kits -- Dracula, The Giant Insect, Jekyll and Hyde and Dr Deadly's Daughter have the Rexdale address on the box.

I don't recall seeing one of the original 8 with that Rexdale address.


----------



## 1bluegtx

Although not a very good picture.Here is a canadian Dr. Deadly,if you look close you can see the address as Aurora Plastics of Canada LTD Toronto Rexdale Ont. also box states instructions in french and english (upside down because you are looking at the box bottom).

BRIAN


----------



## Hunch

AND the gash on the docs head was painted over on the Canadian boxes to look less "nasty".


----------



## TAY666

1bluegtx said:


> Price code would have been covered by a sticker.
> 
> BRIAN


Were the US and Canadian prices that different in the early 70's?
Most of my Canadian PS boxes have the same prices as the domestic ones.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike

In 1971 the Canadian and US Dollars were at par... so prices would be the same.

I forgot that I did see a Canadian Hanging Cage box with a completely different painting than the US one... but I not seen a Dr. Deadly made in Rexdale, Ontario


----------



## aurorajohn

Sorry to fuel more debate but just picked this item up.


aurora-jap-medium-tank-box-lid-and-sides by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Side of box states the U.S. address.


aurora-jap-medium-tank-box-side-panel-address by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

When opened the kit has a Canadian plan..


aurora-jap-medium-tank-box-and-contents by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

but you can see it clearly has an American hard box.


aurora-jap-medium-tank-showing-hard-box-lid by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Layout showing contents. The square box versions were first issued in 1970 main modification to the actual kit is addition of a vac form base. I had a British Centurion tank in 1971, purchased from shopping centre in Bognor Regis. The tank was displayed in the window.

The item I had was soft box. Plan was like an American early issue with the kit photo on back.


aurora-jap-medium-tank-box-instructions-and-kit by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Notice the Canadian plan has the wrong box art, it shows the long box art rather than the new square box art. Inside page has a history of the tank plus black and white duplicate of the square box side panel art. 


aurora-jap-medium-tank-plan-inner-page by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

The Canadian plan is in map format. The photo used is also from the long box kit showing no vac form base. Like the Canadian Captain Kidd plans I've seen, the photo seems to be be a poorly detailed print with bleached out mid tone details.

This is the first example I've seen of kits from this period where the plan format is Canadian but also the address on plan too. Yet the box is American.

Maybe some of the first issues to Europe were done like this? 


aurora-jap-medium-tank-back-of-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Also picked this up. It's a later edition of the long box Tiger tank evident by the 'tyre tread' aurora logo, introduced in 1969. This logo was short lived and appeared to be intended for the range of vehicles with wheels. I've seen it on The 'Banana Splits' kit and 'Scene machine' cars.

The box is soft card with end flaps tucked in; similar in construction to British kits c. 1971.


aurora-tiger-tank-box-contents by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

The box side says its Dutch.


aurora-tiger-tank-side-of-box-address-detail by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

In my previous observations, Dutch issues had U.S. format instructions prior to Aurora Canada opening in 1964.

After that a lot of them, like the Hunchback seemed to copy Canadian plans with the French text.

Though this is evidently a late long box issue, they seem to have reverted to copying American plans; though adding the Dutch address.

According to Greenbergs guide to Aurora, the long box issues ceased in 1969. They were replaced by square box. However I'm aware the Dutch continued their issues of the Knights until 1971; so this might be later than '69. 


aurora-tiger-tank-plan-front-and-back by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

This is interesting-Swedish 'S' tank, same series. Thin card box, no address. The instructions is Canadian format. The box also contains text only typed sheet with instructions in 5 languages. 


aurora-long-box-swedish-tank-box-+-contents by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Map format-the art work again shows the 1960s box art instead. Same kit photos as the U.S. used. It has a Dutch address on back.


aurora-long-box-swedish-tank-canadian-plan-spread by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Inside spread.


aurora-long-box-swedish-tank-canadian-plan-spread.2 by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

Detail of back shows something interesting I've never seen before. Drawings of other kits from the catalogue as on the original Canadian sheet. But the lower ones are omitted and Dutch instructions actually appear printed on the instruction sheet. 

Unusual.


aurora-long-box-swedish-tank-dutch-plan-detail by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

This is another oddity.

Canadian square box race horse. For some reason U.S. format instructions; (despite box wording). They are the same as the long box with an oval logo. I've also seen this happen with a soft card mid period U.S. 'white stallion' in square box.

My guess is maybe after Canada started producing all the boxes; (1972); some of the general U.S. plans just found their way into blanket batches. 

The only other thing I can think of is it was intended to include the separate 5 language sheet for Europe which has gone missing.


square-box-race-horse-and-contents by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

1960s style U.S. plan as found in this square box example.


square-box-race-horse-box-and-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

You rarely see the French on square or cereal style boxes.-Also - In reply to that great post about the Canadian 'Black Fury' plan with Race horse photo.

By the square box, the Canadians seem to have rectified the error. This example had no box but carries the long type face kit No. on the right. This began to happen when they went over to the square box, distinguishing the plans from the 60s 'margin' style. Another clue is the 'A' logo.


canadian-black-fury-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

This is an example of another 1960s Canadian long box animal kit plan. Shows an example of the Canadians at the worst.

The built up kit photos are all omitted; and they have applied that eccentric technique of cutting the art out as a stencil again. Poor job! Looks like they have just used scissors and cut the copy so quickly half of the smaller bear is completely chopped off. 


canadian-long-box-bear-plan by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## aurorajohn

This is clearly not an original but some kind of poor laser copy. It's all I could find of a Canadian example of the 'Frankensteins Flivver' instructions.

Thought members might find it interesting to demonstrate the format though.


canadian-flivver-plan-copy by aurorajohn, on Flickr


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Interesting photos, Aurorajohn, thanks for showing - I've not seen anything of the Swedish S-Tank kit before so this is a first for me here. Where you come across a box which is identifiable as a particular 'nationality', eg Dutch, Canadain, etc, and the instructions don't seem to be the right match, I've sometimes wondered if it's because they're a 'marriage', i.e. some unscrupulous seller has got hold of any instructions at all and put them in the box, to make it 'complete' - I bought an original Guillotine kit in the 1990's, can't remember what nationality issue, and the instructions were a photocopy!


----------



## aurorajohn

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Interesting photos, Aurorajohn, thanks for showing - I've not seen anything of the Swedish S-Tank kit before so this is a first for me here. Where you come across a box which is identifiable as a particular 'nationality', eg Dutch, Canadain, etc, and the instructions don't seem to be the right match, I've sometimes wondered if it's because they're a 'marriage', i.e. some unscrupulous seller has got hold of any instructions at all and put them in the box, to make it 'complete' - I bought an original Guillotine kit in the 1990's, can't remember what nationality issue, and the instructions were a photocopy!


I've had this myself, as at one point I owned a Canadian 'wonder woman', but the seller told me someone had added an American plan as it was missing.

It could actually just be an error, as in the same batch I looked at was a square box 'white stallion' which had been given a 1960s plan. A friend had a square box at the time and his plan, which I have was just the 1960s with Aurora logo. All I can think of is the factory that handled the boxes might have put some old plans in new boxes and the wrong one in the Canadian.

I've not seen it before but I was also guessing some European kits may have had Canadian boxes, U.S. instructions and the separate typed 5 language sheet which could have got lost. (Speculation). 

You're quite right though could be a match up job.


----------



## Aurora 484

It's been a long while since this thread's been active so let's re-activate it!!

Thought that I'd post this one - the signs for the Canadian Alfred E Neuman - not only in french and english but the design is completely different from the US version. Also the sayings on the french signs bear no resemblance to the english.















Sans Serif


----------



## Aurora 484

...and the Aurora Neuman french language signs...














Sans Serif


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Awesome thread content! I vaguely remember some of these kits. I only saw them when we ventured to the big city of Houston and went to Foleys or Walgreens downtown. I dont remember ever seeing this one before but its the favorite from those shown here.










I my have hade the Lost Prisoner kit - to far back to remember clearly now! 🤙


----------



## Aurora 484

Depending upon where you lived at the time it may never have been on the shelves. Physical distribution of both the Thronester and the Go Cart was apparently limited to primarily the North East Coast of the US maybe down to the Carolinas and perhaps as far west as Chicago according to a very prominent dealer I spoke to back in the 80s - 90s. I imagine that in-store distribution in these locations was probably pretty limited.

So if you lived in LA for example, you wouldn't find them on the shelves BUT you could order them through a dealer. 
In Canada, both kits were pictured in the 1966 catalogue but apparently were never issued here. Randy (Buzz Conroy) told me the story of him ordering these two kits as a kid in the Montreal area. He ordered them from his local hobby shop as soon as the catalogue arrived. The dealer called him about a week later saying that the kits "were not available."


----------

